# Anybody else want Unix Focus forum restored?



## DominikHoffmann (Apr 5, 2002)

In the Site News forum a handful of people have been engaged in an exchange with Admin over the absorption of the Mac OS X - Unix Focus forum into this one. Most would like to see it restored as a separate forum, but could use some more support on this issue. Please join that thread and weigh in with your opinion.

Dominik Hoffmann


----------



## dricci (Apr 5, 2002)

Please explain what the differences were in the forums. I have to admit I really didn't browse through those, I wasn't even aware of a change.


----------



## naysayer (Apr 5, 2002)

Yes!


----------



## kilowatt (Apr 5, 2002)

If we need it back or not is one issue.

However, I would atleast like a read-only version - there was some really good stuff in there


----------



## Javintosh (Apr 5, 2002)

I think we definitely need the UNIX forum back. 

I have Gnumeric, AbiWord and MacGIMP installed (along with XDarwin and OroborOSX). 

I also have MySQL, PHP, Jakarta Tomcat and the Cocoon publishing framework.

In addition to this I have many other CL UNIX utilities that I downloaded through fink.

I think the variety of apps and the different nature of using those apps merits a separate forum.


----------



## svejk (Apr 5, 2002)

Agreed.


----------



## putamare (Apr 6, 2002)

unix is the X in Mac OS


----------



## Koelling (Apr 6, 2002)

One thing I really liked about macosx.com was the order present. When everything was switched I admit I got into some posts and forums I haven't seen before and I liked what I saw but I have two major greviences. One, is the unix forum as others have mentioned because when I'm looking for unix stuff, I don't really want to read about photoshop and vicaverca. 

The other is the rumors forum which merged with its direct opposite, news. Rumors are great and I love them but they need to be differentiated from real reporting.

That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## buc99 (Apr 6, 2002)

Yes, yes, yes, yes!!!!!

Bring it back!!!

Please?!?!?!

Thanks. 
SA


----------



## rinse (Apr 6, 2002)

i agree, i liked the apache, php, sendmail, etc. category.

i feel apple][ and the windows and pda topics to be useless as well... how about a general tech / other technologies forum instead?


----------



## hazmat (Apr 6, 2002)

I'd like to see a separate UNIX forum.  I think it makes sense.


----------



## Klink (Apr 6, 2002)

Another vote for the UNIX forum to be restored.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 6, 2002)

yeah bring back the unix forum and get  rid of windows and PDA. This is macosx.com!


----------



## dani++ (Apr 7, 2002)

Agreed. But you can check out http://www.unix.com and you'll laugh your ass off the incredible amount of ppl that post outrageous newbie UNIX questions or homework there.

Over here, the UNIX forum seemed to get a good ratio (fwiw) of content/noise and there seems to be some improvement in the general UNIX skill around here. However, you have a point that there are more unix gurus on the other site.

Myself, I am more and more using UNIX professionally nowadays: Solaris, Linux... And more effectively and with better results thanks to my fiddling with MacOSX.


dani++


----------



## ladavacm (Apr 8, 2002)

I am not one of those; in fact, I've never cared much for SysV in any of its incarnations, whether from USL or otherwise.  STREAMS based networking, SysV IPC, /opt, 'nuff said.

Sadly, I do not know as much as really needed about OS X deviation from established BSD practices (NetInfo), which seem to be relatively poorly documented (either that, or the docs available are obsolete--where are NetInfo config files?)

Therefore, there is not much I can add to the discussion, seeing that it usually revolved about installing Apache/PHP/MySql, neither of which I use.

An interesting topic would have been porting unix software, mixed mode programming (Cocoa "skin" to an old-style keyboard interactive application--it is possible, it has been done using tcl/Tk), but these never occured.  Cocoa programming forum was no help, either.

Sorry for the rant


----------



## putamare (Apr 8, 2002)

gee, and I thought I was being kind of a dick about this, thanks for the perspective t h!


----------



## Kris (Apr 8, 2002)

UNIX-forum back yes.. please.. 


- And testuser, I totally agree with you! 

What the UNIX-community does not need is another "smart-asses"-subcommunity. Don't get me wrong here; but the UNIX-community has too much of that, - sadly.
And the friendlyness on this board is one of the main-reasons that I even bother to post questions here. I think, no I hope, that the board stays that way!

Kris


----------



## putamare (Apr 8, 2002)

One of the laudable things about this forum is that word in the upper left corner underneath MacOSX.com. The posters here, from what I've read, strive to be a community of people interested in MacOS X, in all of its aspects. X is a shiny new toy without a lot of good documentation, and this is a place where people (gurus-shmurus) go to help each other unravel it. For many, it is their first experience with many technologies like MySQL, PHP, perl, java, Objective C, UNIX, etc., and although there are many places to look for specific information relating to each of these, they often have very little information about the subtle (and sometimes not so subtle) differences in their implementation within X (and are populated by a legion of t h's, so why bother?). The very idea that there are STUPID or UNASKABLE questions is probably the stupidest thing I've ever seen posted on these boards. If someone is having a problem with a "program, configuration, SQL statement," hardware configuration, doesn't know yet they can find just about anything on versiontracker, or anything else and feels like asking the question, who are you to tell them that they aren't welcome to do so? Especially since there does seem to be no shortage of people here willing to help. The posts here are not supplications to some über-"hacker" with delusions of relevance, but an ongoing dialog and exploration of Apple's new operating system.

On a less MacOSX.com-warm-&-fuzzy note, I never realized, until today, that the fantastic macosxhints.com site also has a forum (forums.macosxhints.com). They have not one, but two UNIX forums (Newcomers & General), looks promising. They are slower than MacOSX.com, but still much faster than macnn.


----------



## DominikHoffmann (Apr 10, 2002)

I am disappointed that after all this feedback from forum users we don't have our Mac OS X Unix Focus forum back.

Dominik Hoffmann


----------



## kilowatt (Apr 10, 2002)

Add another vote for the unix focus!!!

I miss it more and more each day!

IMO, a simple 'unix, darwin, bsd, linux, solaris' forum is NOT the solution... Mac OS X has its own set of issues (such as netinfo, which has been pointed out). I think we could really use one.

I imagine Admin will put one up soon, he seems kinda busy at the moment though.


----------



## Clarus (Apr 13, 2002)

As a X user who is trying to learn more and more unix every day, the unix topic area was a place where I could find all the help i ever needed.  What's with the linux column?  I mean, Linux is great and everything, but you would think there should a darwin specific topic area before an operating system that is totally removed from what the point of the site is.  or at least what i thought the point was....  Have a good day!

-Lucian


----------



## Clarus (Apr 14, 2002)

Oh yeah, and windows?  What the hell is up with that?  I mean shit, people who want windows support can go to a windows specific board.  You would think that macosx.com would cater specifically to macintosh users and to the technologies that best pertain to them. 

windows....  that's just piss poor.

have a great day peoples

-Lucian


----------



## DominikHoffmann (Apr 17, 2002)

I come back every day to check, whether the Unix Focus forum is back. Alas, not yet.

Dominik


----------



## theDarwinian (Apr 17, 2002)

&nbsp;


----------



## Captain Code (Apr 17, 2002)

theDarwinian, what exactly is the point of all your blank posts?


----------



## rezba (Apr 18, 2002)

It's funny for me to post in this kind of topic.
I don't know a single thing about unix. When I have to do something in my terminal, i check it two or three times to be sure writing the good thing.
For the year I've been reading this forum, I may  have spent less than an hour reading the unix forum. May be 0,5% of the all time.
It's another world, with another language. Not totally alien, but...
To be honnest, it's a reassuring thing to know some people here really understand what is, for me, just a very big productive tool.
Someone says upper in this thread that the new arranging of the forums made him reading things he would never have read before. He's right. I've read some unix threads since with real enjoyment.
I will browse in your forum with much interest and  pleasure.
But you need your own world.

Bring back the unix forum !


----------



## themacko (Apr 19, 2002)

Give it some time.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 21, 2002)

tick tick tick. I really do think that we need to get a unix forum back and get rid of the windows and pda forums. It really is silly


----------



## lethe (Apr 26, 2002)

i think it s kind of funny that they are now asking for certification questions.  seeing as how they changed to format of the boards from one where people mostly learned new UNIX tools and worked on troubleshooting, to one where people discuss whether they have a boyfriend/girlfriend, and take polls as to which is better OSX or WinXP.

do you think those make good questions to put on an OSX certification exam?


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 26, 2002)

As a newbie, I cast my vote for a UNIX forum. I'm trying to learn all this stuff currently. I went through Yoshi's PHP/MYSQL HOWTO last night,  and I am still struggling with the MYSQL part. I've now printed out both that thread and Admiral's HOWTO on basic UNIX commands.

I would love a place where I can come and learn more.


----------



## holmBrew (Apr 26, 2002)

it was a great resource


----------

